

OfferUp is taking on Craigslist - kirillzubovsky
http://betakit.com/2012/07/14/startups-rival-craigslist-for-online-classifieds-market-share

======
smparkes
I find it a little disconcerting that the two primary things CL makes money
from, housing and jobs, don't (obviously) fit for OfferUp, Grabio or HipSwap.
Plus it looks like OfferUp only does posting from iOS for now. CL
notwithstanding, seems like a lack of ubiquity is a show-stopper for adoption.

~~~
kirillzubovsky
I'd have to disagree. I think capturing iPhone-iphone sales could be huge. Of
course, to do that, they need to enable payment.

------
kirillzubovsky
I may be overly excited about this startup, but I hope they do well.
Craigslist is long-due for reinvention and "snap, post, pay" model is exactly
the way to do it.

Of course, distribution and user-adoption are going to be really hard problems
for this company to overcome.

